# Knoxville RAM



## DisgustinDustin (Jan 26, 2012)

Feb 3 and 4.. Free dental, medical and vision services.. Just show up and wait your turn.. No ID required..

www.remotearemedical.com

I will
Be leaving from the Chattanooga area anyone who is interested and on the way to Knox is welcome to ride..


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jan 26, 2012)

There we go fellerz.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn I need a couple teeth attended to and my eyeglasses were stolen from my pack while I was asleep. Knoxville is soo far...


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah. That sucks. Check out the website though, there may be one closer to you.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jan 27, 2012)

*
ramusa.org


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 3, 2012)

Just a reminder that the ram dental and vision program is going to be today/tomorrow in Knoxville! Be there by like 8 pm to reserve your spot and feel free to contact me or Dustin with any questions.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 3, 2012)

if y'all are staying in town for a while, let me know! there's some good stuff happening this weekend


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 3, 2012)

Will let you know! Thanks for the heads up


----------

